# Trouble Resetting G-Shock After Battery Change - Help Wanted!



## Taurus_845 (Apr 2, 2012)

New to this forum. Read the excellent tutorial by Sjors, but actually already knew about the short-circuit reset thing from having changed batteries on various Citizen dive and Navihawk watches over the years. So i opened it, changed the battery, did the reset, closed up, and "TYO" flashes. Nothing works. Well, the time does reset to 12:00 and starts running from noon Jan-1-1995. 

How long do i need to hold the contact on the reset? 
Did i miss something? the alarm spring is in place (boy, those are hard to find when they fall off the desk onto the carpet) and all the clips and contact points are intact. 
Is the watch dead? 

Help appreciated.

Ps. The watch in question is a model G-2200


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

You posted in the wrong sub forum... you should post questions like this in the Casio G-Shock main forum. Hopefully a mod will relocate it for you.

In any case, the reset should cause the watch to revert to 12:00:00 AM and 01/01 of the earliest supported year in the watch. But, sometimes it doesn't work the first time. Be sure to hold the AC contact for at least 2 seconds. You can flip the watch over afterward to check, before sealing up the watch. If this doesn't work, then you might want to try removing the battery and let the watch sit for a minute before reinserting it and trying again.


----------



## Taurus_845 (Apr 2, 2012)

*What am I doing Wrong - Part 2 - Battery Change, G-2200*

So i changed the battery, and did the AC. I watched the screen go blank (if you use a little mirror on the desk, you don't have to tip the watch over to see the reset. Saves time by not having to crawl around and search for the tiny spring) then the time jumped back to 12:00. It had actually started to run as soon as the new battery was inserted.

The date window went blank, then changed to 1995, then back to a flashing TYO. 
None of the buttons work, even the light. 
Repeated resets, with or without the case back reinstalled, made no difference. 
I found if i pushed one of the buttons while the date was temporarily on 1995, it stayed frozen there, but otherwise, nothing worked.

So, what am I doing wrong? :-s

Any help would be appreciated. Don't know if i can post pics, but will try later. Anyway, the module and inner works look exactly like the ones in Sjors excellent post over in tutorials.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Moved to main forum.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong - Part 2 - Battery Change, G-2200*

If the buttons are not operating, then double-check the light button. If it's not properly fitting through the bezel, and is in fact stuck in a depressed mode, then nothing will work. I experienced this with my 5 button G-3010. If this isn't the cause, then check your module alignment to the case side buttons/pushers. It may be skewed just enough so that the pushers are failing to touch the contacts completely. If you're still not sure, then remove the module and try pressing the contacts directly to see if they function, then install the module again being careful to get proper alignment. Remember you'll have to make sure to push on the contacts so that they slide in behind the side pushers correctly.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong - Part 2 - Battery Change, G-2200*

No reason for two separate threads here. Threads merged.


----------



## Taurus_845 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong - Part 2 - Battery Change, G-2200*

Sorry about the duplicate. Thanks for fixing - i couldn't delete the extra one.

Anyway - Xevious - thanks for the advice. I "tinker" with everything, watches no exception. So yes, i checked the operation of the buttons. First i pulled the module out and checked all 5 buttons are working - the actuator moves into the case when the button is pressed. I didn't check that one of them might be misaligned and stuck in the "pressed" position, specifically the light button. Will do tonight - thanks. Think i will also actuate the contacts manually with the module out, after another reset, see if i can isolate the problem to "watch is working, buttons are not". Guess if i had to i could set the time and city, then insert into the case and close up.

You said


> Remember you'll have to make sure to push on the contacts so that they slide in behind the side pushers correctly.


. I didn't observe a clearance or tolerance issue when reinserting the module, in its black rubber sleeve. I thought that the buttons were infact properly closing the switches. Will check again.

Assuming all buttons are functioning properly and are not inadvertantly causing this problem, *can anyone offer a reason why TYO would flash and render everything else inoperative?* That is the standard mode for the start of the adjustment cycle, which begins with city code.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong - Part 2 - Battery Change, G-2200*

OK, sounds like you're on the right path. Good luck--hope it works out tonight. 

As for TYO flashing, that's the first city (Tokyo) that comes up when setting the world time locator. I have seen the setting mode become activated upon first insertion of a new battery, but AC clear should reset the mode to normal timekeeping.


----------



## Taurus_845 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong - Part 2 - Battery Change, G-2200*

Xevious - i have verified the proper at-rest seating of each button; verified with module in case, that each button propertly actuates the metal switch in the module.

Cold watch - drop in new battery, nothing happens to screen; each reset does the following: 
Time resets to 12:00:00 and starts running
Calendar resets to 1-1-95
Flashing TYO disappears, 
1995 scrolls into city/date window, 
1995 scrolls away after about a second and flashing TYO starts again
None of the buttons work

Any thoughts? Is the module fried and the watch ruined?


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong - Part 2 - Battery Change, G-2200*

Bummer to hear it, Taurus. The "AC" reset is supposed to take care of clearing memory and putting the watch in completely normal operation. It has worked with every CASIO watch I've owned thus far. I don't understand why after doing it with yours that the buttons are not functional, even after verifying that the contacts are depressed. You even tried activating the contacts with the module outside the case, right? If so, something has gone wrong with the module. It's the first I've ever heard of this problem. Maybe someone else has more experience and can offer other suggestions. Sorry...


----------



## gari (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: What am I doing Wrong - Part 2 - Battery Change, G-2200*

Hey,

I had the same problem with the inactive buttons and found today the solution. A little spring went missing (not talking about the one above the module for the sounds and alarm).
You need to put this:








in here (bottom right):








in order to have the spring there (the golden circle at the top left of the PCB near the capacitor):








If you look carefully under the module (G-2900), you can also see two little springs with the same contact circles. Need a spare one? Look at the top left of my last pic, in the resin next to the screw hole. Sorry if it's a bit blurred but no way I open this watch again!

Took me 24 hours but I was very happy to solve my pb.


----------

